# Car & Pool Questions.



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi All,

We have just returned from a fantastic trip to Caldas da Rainha and intend to buy a property in the area during 2015. Two aspects seem to attract very differing opinions so I thought I would post on here:-

Car Purchase - is it better to buy in Portugal where prices I believe are high or to import from the UK and pay the duty. It would be a 2nd hand car to avoid depreciation and the budget would be £15K. 

Swimming Pool - The Silver Coast has some great weather but is not the same as the more southerly areas so do you get the benefit from having a pool particularly with the great beaches close by. Very subjective this one but thought I would ask.

Thanks in advance. Alan


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

With a £15K budget pointless buying in UK & importing, plenty of great cars available cheaper than that + LHD

Swimming pool yes always subjective, even the south need heated pools if you really want to make use of them, personally why, we have numerous friends with pools few make any serious use of them just the occasionally use by infrequent visitors and a hefty yearly bill


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

From my experience of pools, you'll use it more in the first year than in the next 20 years and it's a PITA to maintain every year....... throughout they year!


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I love our pool and swim frequently, but the cost of water and electricity are higher than we expected.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We bought a house with an old swimming pool which needed a new liner and lots of maintenance. In return for the very expensive roll back, full height enclosure and pumping equipment a local builder covered it over with block and beam construction and now we have a fantastic terrace. We never used the pool and have never regretted the decision. It was win-win for both parties.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Depends where you are and how you live, 60km from the beach and in the blazing mid day summer sun a lazy dip in a pool possible with a cold cold beer is wonderful if you compare to those hiding in an air conditioned room with the shades drawn whinging about the heat. We had a temporary above ground one so it could be drained and stored for the winter before deciding what to do.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Depends where you are and how you live, 60km from the beach and in the blazing mid day summer sun a lazy dip in a pool possible with a cold cold beer is wonderful if you compare to those hiding in an air conditioned room with the shades drawn whinging about the heat. We had a temporary above ground one so it could be drained and stored for the winter before deciding what to do.


There's also the option of going to any of the many river beaches that are so common here in Portugal...... yet another option in my particular area and if you want more privacy than is available in a river beach is just to go for a swim in one of the dammed rivers such as Cabril etc.


----------

